# Irapeanum update



## dodidoki (Mar 2, 2014)

One protocorm does not do anything, only still alive, but the other is moving fast!!!!!Here is the centre and 3-4 new growths and after making photo a noticed a perpherical new one growth , too, among Sphagnum, whtai is about 3 mm tall! I hope.......


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2014)

Go!go!go!go!


----------



## polyantha (Mar 3, 2014)

I keep my fingers crossed for you! Can't wait to get my irapeanums from Jan.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## Dido (Mar 5, 2014)

cross fingers for you


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello ! good luck ! I'm doing the same experience now ...


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 8, 2014)

Today : 1cm


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 8, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Wow! Welcome to the forum.



thank you very much! From the time that I wanted to be part of this forum, I'm glad I finally accepted ...


----------



## polyantha (Mar 9, 2014)

@ Seb: It seems that you are using a different mix than the one Jan suggests. What are you using?


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 9, 2014)

polyantha said:


> @ Seb: It seems that you are using a different mix than the one Jan suggests. What are you using?



Hello !...recipe is top secret ;-)... but just for you I can do just an exception :rollhappy:

fine quartz sand, fine pouzzolan, manado, a substrate for aquarium that really has no name but managed well to land orchids and charcoal form my chimney ...that all...and a lot of prayers ! :wink:


----------



## naoki (Mar 10, 2014)

Seb, what kinds of media are you using? Looks like pumice-like stuff, charcoal, sand, but there are some small red clay like materials, which I don't know what it is.

(oops, I didn't see the 2nd page, where you answered it).


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 10, 2014)

Seb63 said:


> Hello !...recipe is top secret ;-)... but just for you I can do just an exception :rollhappy:
> 
> fine quartz sand, fine pouzzolan, manado, a substrate for aquarium that really has no name but managed well to land orchids and charcoal form my chimney ...that all...and a lot of prayers ! :wink:



What! No pixie dust? :rollhappy:

Best of luck to both of you, and more importantly to the seedlings. Keep us informed no matter what happens - the more information, the better.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 16, 2014)

Two of three protocors stopped but one is started to grow and turned to green, about 1,5 cm "tall" at this moment. I think others will die, but I will be happy if "only" this one will survive.


----------



## Transvaal (Mar 16, 2014)

dodidoki

Looking good, how much light are you giving it?

Phil


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 16, 2014)

I keep it in semi-shade, just like phrags. I saw few pics about its habitat, I think it gets much light in nature, as I could see well it grows in relatively opened areas.


----------



## Dido (Mar 16, 2014)

looks good cross fingers for you


----------



## Transvaal (Mar 16, 2014)

The cautious side of shady


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 16, 2014)

dodidoki said:


> I keep it in semi-shade, just like phrags. I saw few pics about its habitat, I think it gets much light in nature, as I could see well it grows in relatively opened areas.



Mine too. ..protected by phrags leaves. ..


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 19, 2014)

Today !




protected by besseae...





And good news : the second start to grow !


----------



## Dido (Mar 20, 2014)

looks great congrats 
why you start always an new one


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 20, 2014)

Dido said:


> looks great congrats
> why you start always an new one



Thanks !
It's not a new one but probably a part of the first one I received and I potted separatly ...


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 23, 2014)

Today. It is growing fine, others are in orchid heaven.


----------



## Rick (Mar 23, 2014)

fingers crossed!:wink:


----------



## Dido (Mar 23, 2014)

Seb63 said:


> Thanks !
> It's not a new one but probably a part of the first one I received and I potted separatly ...



Sorry when I made this comment I did not see that it was from you and I wanted to put it on another thread of our hungaryan frined as he like to start 3 once for 1 flower :drool:
Sorry again


----------



## polyantha (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow looking good! You both could make it. Got my seedlings yesterday. Now we will see what happens...


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 23, 2014)

Dido said:


> Sorry when I made this comment I did not see that it was from you and I wanted to put it on another thread of our hungaryan frined as he like to start 3 once for 1 flower :drool:
> Sorry again



It does not matter ;-)


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 31, 2014)

Update. This one is growing fine, other one died.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 31, 2014)

By the way: conditions:
Mix: akadama, seramis and lava rock (1/1/1), on the top living sphagnum ( fading, maybe because of increasing daily temperature), always WET( watering every second day with 50-60 ppm K-lite), temp is between 18-25 C, light semi- shade, like with phrags, air movement very strong just in front of fan, humitity is around 80-100% ( fan blows UH-sound generated cool mist onto the plant).


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2014)

cool, good luck.


----------



## polyantha (Apr 1, 2014)

Very exciting. Mine is turning green now after one week out of flask on some growths. But I think they will die in favour of the new ones coming from below right?


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 3, 2014)

Best of luck with these, and thank you for posting info on how you are growing them.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 8, 2014)

Today, still alive and growing.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2014)

thanks for the update. Good luck!


----------



## Dido (Apr 10, 2014)

Great to here cross my fingers for you


----------



## polyantha (Apr 10, 2014)

day 1:






day 4:





day 8:





day 15:





day 17:


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice!!!! Mine advice to keep it surrounded with living shag., and keep sphag only ( not the plant ) always wet.


----------



## polyantha (Apr 10, 2014)

They are in a sterile container with 100% humidity until it is big enough to take it out. Didn't want to risk contamination before it is strong and green. They are too expensive for me to just hope that they will not rot in their first stage of development. Perhaps all three seedlings will survive with this technique. Who knows. I got living sphag from Jan and I will lay it on the surface when I open the container.


----------



## Dido (Apr 11, 2014)

looks great cross fingers for you all


----------



## Berthold (Apr 11, 2014)

polyantha said:


> They are in a sterile container with 100% humidity until it is big enough to take it out.


Did You sterilize the substrate in the container?


----------



## polyantha (Apr 11, 2014)

Berthold said:


> Did You sterilize the substrate in the container?



Yes. Would it make sense to not sterilize it and replate it sterile on the other hand? oke:


----------



## Seb63 (Apr 12, 2014)

Today












The second one...


----------



## Berthold (Apr 12, 2014)

polyantha said:


> Yes. Would it make sense to not sterilize it and replate it sterile on the other hand? oke:



I only asked because I didn't get my seedlings in a sterile containment.


----------



## polyantha (Apr 13, 2014)

Berthold said:


> I only asked because I didn't get my seedlings in a sterile containment.



Ok then it is a legitimized question  I asked Jan if he could send them in a sterile tray


----------



## Berthold (Apr 13, 2014)

polyantha said:


> Ok then it is a legitimized question



Thank You.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2014)

Damp-off Gods, begone with thee!


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 21, 2014)

Update today with two shoots.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2014)

Fingers crossed to avoid bad luck!


----------



## Berthold (Apr 21, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Fingers crossed to avoid bad luck!



I don't believe it will helps. But I do it nevertheless because it should help also if You don't believe it.


----------



## Seb63 (May 27, 2014)

Some news about my plants :

The big one seems to lack the light but grows well, while the second under the lamp is smaller ...








(sorry for the meaning of the photo)


----------



## Seb63 (Jul 16, 2014)

To have an idea of the size of the plant ...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2014)

That's not bad. Good Luck.


----------



## Berthold (Jul 17, 2014)

Is there a rotting process going on below surface, which reduces the cell pressure of the plant?


----------



## polyantha (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice well done! Yours is quite big already.


----------



## Seb63 (Jul 17, 2014)

Berthold said:


> Is there a rotting process going on below surface, which reduces the cell pressure of the plant?



what do you mean? ... I think roots going well because the plant is still growing...but I did not dare scraped nor moved to not to disturb her...


----------



## Berthold (Jul 18, 2014)

Seb63 said:


> .. I think roots going well because the plant is still growing...



Fine, that is most important. Then I would help the plant standing upright by a stick


----------



## polyantha (Jul 18, 2014)

Berthold said:


> Then I would help the plant standing upright by a stick.



It depends on the light direction. If the light comes from the front (look at the phrag or kolo or whatever nearby) then it has found a way to get the maximum of light. And your goal is to get a big plant as fast as possible. So then it has to get enough energy from the light to store in the roots for next year. If you stake it i think you would do the opposite of helping the plant and this could have a negative effect on next years growh.


----------



## polyantha (Jul 31, 2014)

I did some research. If you are interested how the annual temps and rainfall in an irapeanum area are, you can follow this link: Estacion Toro Muerto It gives me some idea how to keep them alive in winter.


----------



## Seb63 (Aug 6, 2014)

Very interesting! ...thanks. ..I found some informations like that and I think it's more tolerant with lower temperature. ..


----------



## polyantha (Sep 9, 2014)

Update:
Plant reached the top of the container.
leaf count: 16
length: 19cm/ 7.5inches


----------



## Berthold (Sep 9, 2014)

Congratulation.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow! Looking really good so far.


----------



## Seb63 (Sep 13, 2014)

Congratulation !


----------



## Stella (Sep 14, 2014)

:clap::clap:


----------



## Seb63 (Sep 14, 2014)

I think it's feeling well... do you think it make new eyes for the next year like other cypripediums ?


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm envious seeing your plants....mine was only 6 cm "tall", but mine is started to push out a new growth, too, and it is 2-3 cm tall now. I revised all things that I planned about "wintering". Pic tomorrow, now it is too dark here.


----------



## polyantha (Sep 21, 2014)

I think they will grow new shoots if the temperature doesn't drop. I am beginning to lower the temps now and I've let the water out of my container in order to keep them dry in winter.


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 22, 2014)

polyantha said:


> I think they will grow new shoots if the temperature doesn't drop. I am beginning to lower the temps now and I've let the water out of my container in order to keep them dry in winter.



Mine is here.I think i wont decrease temp until it is growing.( mine is smaller than you). I have no idea about its habitat ( a regular cyp dies back and this time a new dormant eye appears at the base. But eg. subropicum does not die back only 1-2 years later and has no characteristic dormant period) I don't know the right way, I hope any of us wiil step on...


----------



## polyantha (Oct 6, 2014)

jans plants see to do very well. go to: http://www.albiflora.be/plantdetail.php?id=71
Do you see how much sand he uses?

Pic1

Pic2


----------



## Seb63 (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't know if I had to stop watering...


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 12, 2014)

Jan said that if a new growth started keep the plant warm and wet!!! Mine is doing the same.


----------



## Seb63 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you very much. ..I'll follow your advice and limit watering to the second plant ...


----------



## Seb63 (Oct 25, 2014)

in full growth !


----------



## polyantha (Jan 6, 2015)

Kept it drier and colder (15°C) for a month. Now the old growth has withered and a new starter growth starts growing. And I opened the container three months ago. No rot yet. It seems that those irapeanums are more forgiving than I thought.


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 6, 2015)

Very interesting! Mine just begins to die back, I keep it in warmer conditions, I hope it will start new growth....I'd like to know something abouts Sen63's plant..( excuse me, I don't know His/Her christian name).


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 8, 2015)

OK, I'm intrigued.


----------



## Seb63 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello! Happy Cypri New year !...I'm not Christian, I'm Sébastien! ;-) I stopped watering the little and it's dead, and the bigger one is still growing (but l reduced watering not stopped! )picture soon...


----------



## polyantha (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh no, sad to hear that it is dead. No new growth coming from the bottom up? I think it is safer to keep them wet after this experience. Altough my plant survived, it would be advantagous for the plant to have both growths alive at the same time I think.
Btw: I sowed Cypripedium dickinsonianum two weeks ago. No germination yet, but let´s hope this changes soon.


----------



## Seb63 (Jan 18, 2015)

Today


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 19, 2015)

That is good looking plant!


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 2, 2015)

Mine tiny plant. I got it one year ago from Jan Moors as protocorm, it is its 3rd growth within one year. I thought is has died and I almost lost my hopes but I wait for a while...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 2, 2015)

IT'S ALIVE!!! (followed by freakish cackling)

You got it as a protocorm, and not a seedling? Really?


----------



## polyantha (Feb 2, 2015)

I am glad it is alive. The more living plants we have the more pollen we can share in the future :clap:


----------



## Berthold (Feb 2, 2015)

polyantha said:


> I am glad it is alive. The more living plants we have the more pollen we can share in the future :clap:


Yes, but it's not yet in flower. It's still a long way to go.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 3, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> IT'S ALIVE!!! (followed by freakish cackling)
> 
> You got it as a protocorm, and not a seedling? Really?



Yes, it was a cca. 1mm green mass with few branches. By time at the end of one of branches started to form a tiny plant, the other part of protocorm died back.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow!!


----------



## Berthold (Feb 3, 2015)

dodidoki said:


> Yes, it was a ca. 1mm green mass with few branches.


Did You keep it nonsterile from that point of time?


----------



## Seb63 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi ! Just a quick note to say that I started watering today because there is a new shoot that develops at the base... And spring begins to show the tip of his nose


----------



## polyantha (Feb 18, 2015)

Photo?


----------



## Seb63 (Feb 19, 2015)

Too small today ; -) but it grows !...photo soon


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 2, 2015)

as promised...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 2, 2015)

So much for the idea that growing this species is "impossible". You've got me very interested!


----------



## Seb63 (Apr 6, 2015)

today...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2015)

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Seb63 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 19, 2015)

Fantastic! How are you fertilizing it?


----------



## Seb63 (Apr 20, 2015)

No fertilizing now...I hesitate!


----------



## Cat (Apr 20, 2015)

Yay!:clap:


----------



## Seb63 (Jul 18, 2015)

Some news...A new shoot appeared after the intense heat we had in recent days. ..


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2015)

This is a long uphill battle. Good luck.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm excited to see so much growth. Keep it growing!


----------



## polyantha (Jul 23, 2015)

Unfortunately I have bad news. My plant died some time ago. It had a solid growth but then it started to grow slower and turned yellow. No new shoot coming from the bottom. I wish you all the best Seb. It is on you now.


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't know what you do with your plant but do it very well!!!Mine died, too.


----------



## Seb63 (Jul 26, 2015)

This is bad news! I'm sorry for you! ... Thank you for the compliments, but I do not think do extraordinary things! I decided to measure the temperature and humidity every day to try to understand. ..if you have other ideas measures tell me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry. ity:


----------



## Berthold (Jul 27, 2015)

Seb63 said:


> This is bad news! I'm sorry for you! ... Thank you for the compliments, but I do not think do extraordinary things! I decided to measure the temperature and humidity every day to try to understand. ..if you have other ideas measures tell me.



Try to find out more information about the mycorrhiza fungi of this Cypripedium species and try to keep the fungus alive in pot culture.


----------



## Seb63 (Aug 2, 2015)

Good idea Berthold, but how can I do? Furthermore it is an in vitro culture of plant ... I am not sure that the fungus is present...


----------



## Seb63 (Aug 8, 2015)

FIRST MEASURES :


----------



## Seb63 (Sep 4, 2015)

Some news after 15 days on holiday. ..


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 16, 2015)

Any update? It would be great to see it growing fine !


----------



## Seb63 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you for your support ! irapeanum stopped its growth because the sun is less and less bright but not start its dormancy because the weather is anormaly beautiful (20°C outside and more ...)... So it's like "fixed" : as last year, the oldest shaft is wasting away when the latest stem remains green without pushing!


----------



## Seb63 (Nov 29, 2015)

Today ! 
The cold has finally arrived: I stopped watering ... but I stand slightly wet as last year.
and like last year, the second pushes is smaller, and as fixed...perhaps technical "wintering" !


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 1, 2015)

Still alive! Great!


----------



## polyantha (Dec 4, 2015)

Some news here? How many iraps still alive?


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 5, 2015)

polyantha said:


> Some news here? How many iraps still alive?



Mine has died.


----------



## Berthold (Dec 5, 2015)

I fear all non symbiotic culture will fail if not in a sterile environment.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 7, 2015)

Berthold said:


> I fear all non symbiotic culture will fail if not in a sterile environment.



Maybe you have right. Few of orchids are impossible to keep alive. But they are growing fine in nature. Most of them died because of bacterial infection ( rot). Remember Fleming! He noticed that many of bacterias didn't grow on agar, what were infected by fungi. He thought about that and got a Nobel award for penicillin. Maybe these fungi, what protect these "impossible to keep alive" plants, produce some kind of antibiotics against bacterias. Maybe if someone can identify this antibiotic, we can keep these nice plants alive in future.


----------



## Berthold (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes, most fungi *do* produce antibiotics to protect themselves against nearly all kinds of bacteria.
And many orchids can be lucky if such fitting fungi are growing close by or even on the orchid roots.


----------



## Seb63 (Jan 2, 2016)

Berthold said:


> Yes, most fungi *do* produce antibiotics to protect themselves against nearly all kinds of bacteria.
> And many orchids can be lucky if such fitting fungi are growing close by or even on the orchid roots.




That's good ! Auvergne is the land of mushrooms and cheeses :drool:


----------



## Seb63 (Jan 2, 2016)

Today :





The roots look good to me, I saw a large root from deep, and what seemed like a bud...


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 2, 2016)

God, I think it is bad news, I hope I have not right. I have read some articles about this guy, I think it is a forever green plant: if an older growth begins to die back, you'd have to see the new one. If roots are well, there is hope. I wait for ( mostly GOOD!) news. You are the best among us with this one till this time.


----------



## Seb63 (Jan 2, 2016)

this season is very special with a lot of sunshine and temperatures high enough in the greenhouse ... and now it's getting cold ... we'll see but I thought I saw a dormant bud ... I cross fingers !


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## Seb63 (Jan 10, 2016)

what do you think ? We can see a bud...


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 25, 2016)

congrats,

you for me are a heroe 

cheers


----------



## Seb63 (Feb 14, 2016)

No pressure ! No pressure please ! I pray Saint Rita all days. ..


----------



## cyprimaniac (Feb 16, 2016)

I am sure, it helps...........

good luck
cheers


----------



## Seb63 (Feb 17, 2016)

;-)...Yet we can not do much during the dormant period. ..this is always stressful. ..on can only hope that the sleeping beauty wakes up


----------



## Seb63 (Feb 28, 2016)

Bad news : suddently dead ... I don't know why...


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 1, 2016)

Seb63 said:


> Bad news : suddently dead ... I don't know why...



So sorry.....


----------

